# show. again. complete with pix, this time :)



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

apologies for the flood, as well as the inability to resize.

so. yesterdays show pretty much rocked lol

Syd rode Booger in walk/trot. It's a division designed for 1st year horses or riders. Since Boogies barely has 8 months under saddle, he's well qualified for that lol There were 8 or 9 in the class, I think. The points were all over the place. They got 4th in w/t, 4th in w/t eq and 2nd in w/t trot 2 fences at 18", and ended up with Champion. w00t 

then I took Bri in pleasure. we had 5. we got 2nd in wt, 1st in gayp (we were the only ones to canter) and 1st in wtc...which, of course, gave us champion 


and those were the only 2 divisions I was directly involved with yesterday 


so. pix!


Syd and Boogies



























































and me and Bri



























































the end!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Good job!! Looks like lots of fun


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

I love the pony!!

i really miss showing now


----------



## Pinocchios Girl (Jul 28, 2008)

BOOGIESS!!!!!!! He's so freaking cute! omg I love him! haha He and Syd look amazingg<3 and You and Bri look amazing as usuall. =]=] Congrats on the two champs. =]


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

thankies, guys 

and Lauren. When's your lazy **** gonna come over and ride again? (and get your saddle? haha)


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Boogie is looking soooooo good! Such a seasoned pro!

And of course you and Bri look great aswell.

Congrats on all the success!

Jaimie


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Boogie is such a doll-baby! 

And I love Bri. She's such a gorgeous horse. =] Which has nothing to do with her being a bay.....

haha.


----------



## JumperDreams94 (Jul 29, 2008)

I wanna steal Boogie sooo bad. Actually Bri looks like tons of fun too. Congrats on cleaning up again. =]


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

thankie, guys 

and NO! Booger is not available for stealing! haha His walk/canter transitions are nearly flawless. it's awesome  I can't wait til he starts showing in canter classes next year. I'm all exciteramated for that haha


----------



## SpottedHunterRebel (Jul 29, 2008)

I think I want to move to VA. Your ribbons are so much better then ours


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

lol Move in with me! Always room for one more


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome job, you guys look great.


----------

